# Cheaper To Live Spain Or Portugal?



## paul44

Just wanted to get a rough gauge on the cost of living per month living say on the Costa Del Sol and Albufiera we have visited both but want to spend a few 4 or 5 months in one location or another or both the fact they are adjacent makes flipping over appealing and I wouldn't want to be in either country long enough so as to go over the 182 day tax rule

I would imagine costs would be somewhat similar so really accommodation and utilities is the big one could anyone give me an idea for Albufiera 2 bed apt nice area with air-con/sat tv and at a push internet? pretty simple wants oh and on the giro.

Also is the rental process long winded or can it be completed relatively simply?

Thanks


----------



## dhream

Google 'numbeo' it's a website that will give you all of the answers, and even the crime and pollution stats for each city/country. If you're not earning, you can't be taxed... But, in Portugal at least, you'll need a NIF (NI number) to rent a place, get the electricity and internet, and all the rest associated with renting, unless you want to pay over the odds for long term 'holiday' accommodation. I'd imagine Spain has a similar requirement, but even if not, city-hopping every 182 days is going to be a real pain if your intention is in fact to live in this manner for any length of time, and of course, the constant change of addresses might even draw attention, not 'hide' you. It all sounds pretty half-baked to be honest.


----------



## canoeman

If you want to live in two similar "holiday" accented resorts then prices will be different and higher to the rest of both countries, difficult to make any great comparisons as it's all swings and roundabouts but overall I would consider Portugal has the slight edge.

Spain has same requirement for tax numbers, EU law which is followed by all EU countries requires you to Register your Residence in a EU country if you stay longer than 3 months, is it enforced yes and no and a lot depends on whether you want to retain your present countries Residence benefits and the length of time they say you must reside to be a Resident, UK is 6 months, Eire like UK has no clear cut definition of a Ordinary Resident.

So should you stay for 4-5 months no


----------

